# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  First mitochrondrial sequences for Afghanistan!!!

## clusteredmaps

Visit
clusteredmaps.blogspot.com 
for free information

----------


## Maciamo

Interesting how so many lineages are European-looking. I am surprised at the abundance of K1a among Afghans. Although some mt-haplogroups like T, U, W or X are common in Central and South Asia, it's the first time I see such a high incidence of K. I didn't count, but it looks like the dominant haplogroups in this list.

----------

